# 2009 Preaching Conference: Tchula Presbyterian Church



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know if any of you could/would come, but I'll throw it out there. My church is hosting its 2009 Preaching Conference. I have attached the flyer. But the short details are: February 5-8, 2009. Dr. Guy Waters (Topic: Mortification of Sin) and Dr. Neil Stewart (Topic: Temptation).

February 5, 7pm - Guy Waters
February 6, 7pm - Neil Stewart
February 7, 6pm - Guy Waters; 8pm Neil Stewart
February 8 (Lord's Day) - 11am - Guy Waters, 5pm - Neil Stewart


----------

